# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كرامات الامام امير المؤمنين الامام علي عليه السلام صووور

## عاشق النجف

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وسَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كلنا يعرف ان الامام عليه السلام وليد الكعبه وانه فاطمه بنت اسد عليها السلام لم تدخل من الباب بل انشق لها الجدار ودخلت وهذا الشق اكتشف مؤخرا انه ينصدع كل عام في مولد الامام علي عليه السلام واليكم هذه الحقائق في الصور ،،
انظر الى شكل الفطر المتجدد الذي يشير الى خروج فاطمة بنت أسد رضوان الله عليها ،،





من الركن اليماني بعد ان بقيت ثلاث ايام في داخل الكعبة المشرفة ومن داخل الكعبة المشرفة الاثر واضح تماماً كما اشار اليه الدكتور طارق الكاتب الذي كان ضمن لجنة دخلت الكعبة المشرفة لمعالجة الفطر المتجدد في كل عام وفي يوم ولادة الامام أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال ..
والان انظر الى معالم الفطر جيداً لتعرف من هو الأمير علي عليه السلام






انظر الى أحد معالجات الفطر المتجدد في كل عام في ولادة الامام صلوات الله وسلامه عليه




والان انظر الى معالجة آخرى للفطر وللّه الحمد





الركن الذي خرجت منه فاطمة بنت اسد ، بالامام أمير المؤمنين
عليهما السلام بعد ولادته داخل الكعبة وينفطر هذا الركن كل عام










وهنا محاولة علاج مع استعمال براغي كما نشاهد



ودمتم في رعاية الله

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي وتسلم الايادي يارب*

----------


## ايليا

مشكوور

----------


## LOVELORN

يعطيك العافية اخوي عاشق على الموضوع 

و لعن الله الشاك . . 

تحياتي لك

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سلام على وليد الكعبة علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام ..

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

* تشكر ابني* 

*عاشق النجف* 

*على نقل هذه الصور والموضوع المهم*

* محمود سعد*

----------


## عبدالله بومحمد

احسنت الله يعطيك العافيه

 اخي عاشق النجف

----------


## السر الأبدي

ماشاء الله 
من زمان كنت ابي اشوف الصور 
لأني من زمان سمعت عن ذلك
مشكور على الصور الرائعة

----------


## ساريه

مشكور اخوي على الصور واللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


                                                  ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اخوي عاشق النجف يعطيك العافيه
موضوع قيم وجميل وهاذف
من زمان ما شفت مثل هذى الصور
اشكرك من قلبي
وجزاك الله خيرا

اخوك\ ابوعباس

----------


## Sweet Magic

مشكور اخوي على الصور واللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## fatooom

مشكوور اخوي عاشق النجف على الصور....تسلم وماقصرت

----------


## طبعي حلو

عاشق النجف
يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح القيم
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## قيس الغزالي

مشكوور اخوية العزيز عاشق النجف

تحياتي

ابن النجف

----------


## ساره لولو

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم   
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد وعلى اصحاب  سيدنا محمد ومن اتبعه   الى يوم القيامه

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووور خيي
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
يا رب ارزقنا زيارة بيت الله الحرام
بحق المولود فيها الإمام علي بن أبي طالب (ع)
سلمت يدك وفي ميزان الأعمال ان شاء الله

----------


## مــلاك صــفوى

مشكور اخوي 

لعن الله الشاك

الله لايحرمنا من جديدك

----------

